# Trials and Tribulations of above ground layouts



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder if there is any interest in having a forum on above ground layouts? there is a forum for indoor layouts.....How does this come about?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I can guess where your coming from Bob. Luckily and can still get up and down - just about when I have something to catch hold of.









Whether the railroad is elevated, or at dirt level, if it is out in the back yard (or front some some folks) then it is accepted as a garden RR. 


Most of my RR is at dirt level and amongst the plants, but one part is on an embankment and has two small bridges. I use this part for the most to set out stock.

I cannot thus claim an elevated RR but I imagine there are just as many issues as at dirt level - not least stock taking a dive towards the ground. It would be interested to know of the other guys problems and I am sure many a clever idea would be offered here.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I would agree that above ground (elevated) layouts (if this is what you are referring to) would warranrt its own forum because I have built a few and they are VERY differfent from either indoor or outdoor on-the-ground layouts.

One main issue is what materials to build with.

Another issue is whether to build prototypical or not. Most elevated layouts I have seen (and mine) are artificial in that they do not have dirt or plants but of course that can vary.

My own opinion is that it would nice to have a forum focused on elevated layouts. As we get older more and more of us are building our layouts above the ground where we can get to things without getting on our hands and knees.

Jerry


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine was on the ground and I just could not get down and up to use it..I tore it out and will put it back in above ground (elevated) ....I just need a lot of guidance as to what materials to use.....Being in central west coast of Florida I do not have frost heave....I do have a lot of leaves and the oaks have little leaves that get in the switches etc....above ground will enable easier maintenance.....Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated........


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in south florida (coconut creek, FL) - and this is how I built my above ground railroad (this is the third one I have built in Florida)


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 


Nice thing about florida is we are mostly on top of sand, After finding out where you power/water/electricity/sprinkler pipes are. (make sure!), you can just use a posthole digger and dig 2" down, put in posts and go on from there. 

I used pressure treated wood, Most people on here are using the plastic deck material since it holds up to the sun better than the pressure treated wood. I used my method due to price/budget.

Now I am trying to figure out what bridges/buildings/signals/features I want to add to my layout to make it a bit more fun.
SO, adding to this topic could be what you can add to an above ground layout to further it along.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Trials and tribulations of above ground layouts ........................is ONLY when building them , after they are built , it is a easy street .









It took us a year of work before we could run trains , but since then we really really appreciate all the work that it was to build .

Elevated 3 feet is a joy to work on , and eye level when seated , and no body steps on anything









Is it ground level or elevated ?






















I can always stand up if I want the birds eye view of the layout , ok , a low flying birds eye view !


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bob, 

Like you I have no problems with frost heave here on the Oregon coast. My benchwork legs are PT 4x4's every eight feet planted 12" in the ground. Additionally I have placed PT 2x4 legs on wood pads between each pair of 4x4's to give support every 4 feet. This was done in order to support dirt and ballast on the benchwork without sagging. *









*While benchwork doesn't allow for that "run through the garden" look it sure can't be beat for comfort and convenience when it comes to operating, maintaining, observing and picture taking.* 










*Bridges and scenery are not at all difficult to achieve on an elevated layout although you are limited in scope the same way as someone building indoors. The advantage to outdoors of course is there are no room walls hemming you in.* 










*And the "ground level" viewing is great! 

I have had absolutely zero problems with the PT benchwork. The first sections have been outside since 2004. PT also has the advantage of being structural which the plastic deck material is not. I use painted cedar ladder roadbed screwed directly to the benchwork and covered with dirt and ballast also without problem. The cedar (which I cut myself on a tablesaw) is quite flexible enough for any reasonable curvature and can be cut as thin as needed for any curve you want and then have additional strips laminated to widen them as much as you wish.*


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful layout Richard , and if I ever build another layout , it will be built with the method that you use .


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 10 Aug 2009 02:43 PM 
Beautiful layout Richard , and if I ever build another layout , it will be built with the method that you use . 

Hehe Dennis. Whenever I see your layout I think what a beautiful creation it is. Just goes to show there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Richard:

We moved into a house with a basement this spring. I am now working on the basement getting it ready to build an indoor layout. Anyway, plans are to be in Brookings the first part of October. This time I hope to make it up for a visit.


Jeff


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ZachsPappaw on 11 Aug 2009 10:22 AM 
Hey Richard:

We moved into a house with a basement this spring. I am now working on the basement getting it ready to build an indoor layout. Anyway, plans are to be in Brookings the first part of October. This time I hope to make it up for a visit.


Jeff 



Jeff,

Any papa of Zach is a friend of mine. hehe! Would be great to meet you in person.

If you'll send me an email via MLS I'll send you my phone number and street address along with instructions on how to get here. While we are almost always at home we do occasionally go to Coos Bay or some place to shop so by setting things up a little in advance I can be sure I won't miss you.

Look forward to seeing you in October. The weather is usually still pretty nice then for "railroad inspection".


----------

